# RE: Water logged spa cover



## firefighterjake (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking to see if anyone has ever dealt with water logged hot tub covers . . . specifically the foam insulation becoming wet (and heavy) . . . and how folks fixed the problem whether buying after-market covers, same-brand covers, DIYed insulation, etc.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 24, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Looking to see if anyone has ever dealt with water logged hot tub covers . . . specifically the foam insulation becoming wet (and heavy) . . . and how folks fixed the problem whether buying after-market covers, same-brand covers, DIYed insulation, etc.


 
This always happens eventually, seems no cover is immune to becoming waterlogged. I'm about to replace my waterlogged cover, they get very heavy. In my case, a branch fell onto the cover and poked a small hole into it. Water got in and that side of the cover is super heavy now. Bummer. I've only had it for about 4 years.

A few hundred bucks will get you a new one. Choose the color, the thickness(R-value), the shape, and skirt length.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Sep 24, 2012)

Some of the newer ones I have seen are using a closed cell foam (water tight). If your old skin for the lid is in good shape you can DIY closed cell foam, or take it to a shop & let them do it for ya.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 24, 2012)

3rd cover in 18 yrs.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Sep 24, 2012)

good luck....i poked a small hole in mine a couple years ago trying to get the snow off it

i took the covering off it hoping it would dry out but it didnt do to much....still heavier then hell

solved the problem by moving the hot tub under my covered patio


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 25, 2012)

You can't just replace the foam using something from the hardware store. The vinyl is tightly fitted to a piece of foam that is cut in a specific shape. Not only in plan view but also it is tapered to allow water to run off. They use regular white EPS but have it cut with higher precision than we could ever muster at home.

My buddy broke his big toe by dropping a heavy cover on it while removing the cover from the tub before a dip. You could easily blow your back out too. When I ordered my last cover I also bought one of those metal linkage devices they call "cover lifters" that make it so I never have to lift the entire weight of the cover. Much better.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 25, 2012)

Spa is under cover so having the foam tapered should not be much of an issue . . . I am more concerned with future water penetration and how to seal the foam in plastic . . . which is why I am wondering if I should just break down and order on-line or go back to the dealer for the OEM foam covers.

We also have a cover lifter to help out . . . but when the cover got water logged it still was way too heavy for my wife to lift.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 25, 2012)

The dealer may buy the covers from the same place. I believe they are sourced at the retail outlet and not shipped with the tub.

Do you think the original covers are of higher quality or of different construction?


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm with Chuck on this one, closed cell foam would be the way to go. I'm really surprised spa companies don't use it in the first place to avoid warranty issues. And it's not like closed cell is new to the market, it's been around for some time now.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 26, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> The dealer may buy the covers from the same place. I believe they are sourced at the retail outlet and not shipped with the tub.
> 
> Do you think the original covers are of higher quality or of different construction?


 
Actually no . . . I mean to say I was kind of surprised at the foam used in the covers . . . my only concern is that I had to cut open the plastic surrounding the foam and I kind of doubt just taping the cut ends back together will be a long term seal.


----------



## MiaElizabeth (Nov 27, 2014)

I’ve was also looking for a hot tub. It’s the first time I’m getting one and hence I do not know which company could provide me the best. I have been searching in net for it a lot. Out of many I found this http://www.buyfactorydirectspacovers.com/all-products/elite-spa-cover/ . I think this is one good place where I can get good spa tubs. In it there is a feature where you can design your own bathtub. I tried designing mine. Out of all I like the Octagon shaped premier spa cover. I looked for the review and I found it to be a pretty good one. Cost was also reasonable. Later, I came to know that one of my neighbour has got one from there. They are pretty much satisfied with what they’ve got. I’m planning to visit their office this weekend.


----------

